# Did Aliens Create Humans?



## rapidfox1

I know, you might consider this question to be rather dumb. 
Anyways, if you watched the prequel movie to the Alien series, Prometheus (I watched it), it states that aliens created human beings.

We don't truly know what created. Perhaps, it was God, gods, or it just happened. But what about aliens. Could we be the creation of a race from space. Maybe.

You look to the divine deities of religion and mythologies like gods and angels, you see how their very similar to aliens.

If we were created by aliens, would you worship that alien race that created the human race?

I'm unsure.

And if we were created by aliens, are they watching us now?

http://www.realufos.net/2012/06/prometheus-movie-review-message-aliens.html

http://theupliftingcrane.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/were-humans-created-to-mine-gold-for-aliens/

http://listverse.com/2010/07/06/10-human-creations-attributed-to-aliens/


----------



## AxeDroid

I'm pretty sure that humans were created by something that can be labeled as alien.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack

What does this have to do with atheism :?

I suppose it's possible that aliens planted the first life forms on earth or something, or maybe that our universe is just an experiment in another universe, but there's no reason to think that either of those things are true.

And why would I worship them even if it was true?


----------



## AxeDroid

One Man Wolfpack said:


> What does this have to do with atheism :?
> 
> I suppose it's possible that aliens planted the first life forms on earth or something, or maybe that our universe is just an experiment in another universe, but there's no reason to think that either of those things are true.
> 
> And why would I worship them even if it was true?


I ain't worshiping some alien, I'll just walk up to the alien and kick his *** for all this bs.


----------



## tennislover84

I know that Erik Von Daniken popularised these "ancient astronaut" theories, with all his books in the 1970s. "Chariots of the Gods" is his most famous book. You can see him these days as a talking head on UFO documentaries. :b

I find it to be an interesting theory! But beyond that, I'm in agreement with One Man Wolfpack. Where is the evidence? (there is some, but I will address that...) And even if it were true, it wouldn't make these hypothetical aliens into gods.

There's also the "Panspermia" theory, which doesn't require intelligent aliens. That's just the theory that microbial life could have arrived on Earth via meteors and other collisions. And again, it's an interesting idea, but it would just shift the "primordial soup" to somewhere other than Earth. That one doesn't contradict evolutionary theory (although neither does ancient astronauts, because evolution needn't stop happening even if you believe in life being deliberately planted on Earth.)

The problem with Von Daniken's theories, is that they rely on very tenuous pieces of evidence. Stuff like the Baghdad Battery (look it up  ), and fossil remains of people with elongated skulls, ancient drawings that look sort of like UFOs, if you're that way inclined. While I can't explain the Baghdad Battery (although I'm not saying it can't be explained), the head binding rituals are known to exist which would explain the elongated skulls, and the old cave paintings and hieroglyph-type things can be explained as "impressionist", or just bad drawings. :b Again, like One Man Wolfpack said... why go with the less likely explanation, when you could expain these things as being linked to stuff that we already know to exist.

But at the same time, I do think there is an unfair taboo about aliens and UFOs, in scientific circles. There's a lot of nonsense out there, but there are some historically documented events that seem genuinely eery and unexplainable. Could these things be evidence for extra terrestrials visiting us? I think it's important to keep an open mind about it. But there's no point in forming a definite opinion about something that you can't measure. It could also be any number of other things that we just don't understand yet.


----------



## z01210

maybe i could get an alien wife....


----------



## arnie




----------



## rawrguy

The idea is entertaining for sci-fi movies or conspiracy episodes on the history channel, but I highly doubt it is true. If aliens did exist, I believe that they are light-years away and have never made any contact with us.


----------



## SilentWitness

We weren't created, we evolved.


----------



## Raphael200

I don't think so.

They would have come and intervened by now.


----------



## Monotony

If they did I want them to come back and get my *** off this planet. Or at least take every one else off with them.


----------



## LifeOrbital

Fantastic Question!  It could be a possibility that aliens might have fueled microbes to a way in which proteins and bases may have combined, although the default position at this point is to be skeptical about the issue due to the lack of evidence to support it. The closest things we have to evidence to supporting such a theory (Which isn't really evidence at all, alien-wise, because we have never observed any other life or contacted any intelligent life at this point in time) is when "The NASA-funded team found the first organic molecules thought to be of Martian origin; several mineral features characteristic of biological activity; and possible microscopic fossils of primitive, bacteria-like organisms inside of an ancient Martian rock that fell to Earth as a meteorite." We can also look at our current technology, as biologists are now artificially crafting X.N.A. or xeno nucleic acids that may be able to evolve and thrive much like normal life (Although we still have a long way to go to succeeding such a feat of biological engineering)


----------



## LifeOrbital

tennislover84 said:


> I know that Erik Von Daniken popularised these "ancient astronaut" theories, with all his books in the 1970s. "Chariots of the Gods" is his most famous book. You can see him these days as a talking head on UFO documentaries. :b
> 
> I find it to be an interesting theory! But beyond that, I'm in agreement with One Man Wolfpack. Where is the evidence? (there is some, but I will address that...) And even if it were true, it wouldn't make these hypothetical aliens into gods.
> 
> There's also the "Panspermia" theory, which doesn't require intelligent aliens. That's just the theory that microbial life could have arrived on Earth via meteors and other collisions. And again, it's an interesting idea, but it would just shift the "primordial soup" to somewhere other than Earth. That one doesn't contradict evolutionary theory (although neither does ancient astronauts, because evolution needn't stop happening even if you believe in life being deliberately planted on Earth.)
> 
> The problem with Von Daniken's theories, is that they rely on very tenuous pieces of evidence. Stuff like the Baghdad Battery (look it up  ), and fossil remains of people with elongated skulls, ancient drawings that look sort of like UFOs, if you're that way inclined. While I can't explain the Baghdad Battery (although I'm not saying it can't be explained), the head binding rituals are known to exist which would explain the elongated skulls, and the old cave paintings and hieroglyph-type things can be explained as "impressionist", or just bad drawings. :b Again, like One Man Wolfpack said... why go with the less likely explanation, when you could expain these things as being linked to stuff that we already know to exist.
> 
> But at the same time, I do think there is an unfair taboo about aliens and UFOs, in scientific circles. There's a lot of nonsense out there, but there are some historically documented events that seem genuinely eery and unexplainable. Could these things be evidence for extra terrestrials visiting us? I think it's important to keep an open mind about it. But there's no point in forming a definite opinion about something that you can't measure. It could also be any number of other things that we just don't understand yet.


I find such "unexplainable events" and "findings" to be pseudoscience, as there really isn't anything to back up such a curious assumption through evidence that could be explained through an incredibly immense number of things that are just not confirmed. I don't doubt it the possibility, but at this moment, the evidence is quite poor.


----------



## tennislover84

If you're interested, search for "Unidentified Aerial Phenomena in the UK Air Defence Region" 

I wanted to link to the PDF file on the UK Ministry of Defence website, but annoyingly it doesn't seem to be where it used to be. Ooh, conspiracy!  haha. I'm joking of course! I'm not sure why it's been moved, but I don't want to link to these UFO site hosts that come up in Google. But if you can trust me that the PDF was available from the MoD website, because of a freedom of information request, it can still be found elsewhere.

There's some very interesting stuff. As I recall, glowing balls entering aircraft, hovering stationary inside the cabin, then exiting again. The official explanation is naturally occuring "electrically-charged plasmas", which are "poorly understood."

What bothers me is not that explanation. It's conjecture, but it's a sensible conjecture. But they go to great pains to avoid the possibility that they could be looking at something intelligent, even when you have things following aircraft around, etc. They've got to jump through hoops to explain it away with magnetic fields and whatnot, and even then basically admit that they still can't explain what is happening.

What would satisfy me would be something along the lines of "it could be a form of intelligent life that we don't understand, of unknown origin, but as we currently don't have the ability to do a meaningful analysis of this possibility, it is effectively moot." I think that would be more scientific than completely ignoring it, because when you're studying something that you have very little chance of explaining, there's no reason to be biased towards any unverifiable explanation. It seems there is a need to find any explanation grounded in something we understand, even when it's just not present. Personally, I think it's because there is a taboo about alien theories.

It would be better to refuse to draw any conclusion, I think. Which is probably one reason why the MoD shut down their UFO office in the end. There was no threat to the airspace, so it was a bit of a waste of money. Anyway, I think we are actually on the same page here. I agree that "UFOlogy" is a pseudoscience, simply because they will never come to any meaningful conclusions with the available data. What is the point? But I like to keep an open mind.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

tennislover84 said:


> I know that Erik Von Daniken popularised these "ancient astronaut" theories, with all his books in the 1970s. "Chariots of the Gods" is his most famous book. You can see him these days as a talking head on UFO documentaries. :b


That's right. There was a documentary series (or "mockumentary" if you prefer) on history channel 2010 that presented this "ancient astronaut" idea. I haven't bothered to watch it myself, but there is a whole project devoted to debunking this theory in detail. You skeptics out there have probably already seen it, but for anyone interested in the alternative explanations for the phenomena of ancient astronauts, maybe this movie is worth a look. (alert: it's 3 hours long)


----------



## Xenos

I enjoy this premise as science fiction but it's almost certainly false in real life. If nothing else, consider Occam's razor: we already have a really good model for how all the other life on earth developed through evolution. Why shouldn't that be the model for us too?


----------



## tennislover84

But your name is "Xenos" :b Hehe. Are you sure you're not spreading disinfo from the 3g transmitter on your flying saucer?  Sorry, I couldn't resist.

And thanks for the link NeuromorPhish. I bookmarked it to watch at some point.  Always on the lookout for stuff to keep me interested during sleepless nights.


----------



## ryobi

yes...we're alien/ape hybrids made by aliens using genetic engineering to mine gold


----------



## Mandakay13

ryobi said:


> yes...we're alien/ape hybrids made by aliens using genetic engineering to mine gold


Annunaki, yep. Very believable and interesting. Worth reading about. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anunnaki

http://arcturi.com/AncientAliens/whoaretheannunaki.html


----------



## blackeroni

rapidfox1 said:


> I know, you might consider this question to be rather dumb.
> Anyways, if you watched the prequel movie to the Alien series, Prometheus (I watched it), it states that aliens created human beings.
> 
> We don't truly know what created. Perhaps, it was God, gods, or it just happened. But what about aliens. Could we be the creation of a race from space. Maybe.
> 
> You look to the divine deities of religion and mythologies like gods and angels, you see how their very similar to aliens.
> 
> If we were created by aliens, would you worship that alien race that created the human race?
> 
> I'm unsure.
> 
> And if we were created by aliens, are they watching us now?
> 
> http://www.realufos.net/2012/06/prometheus-movie-review-message-aliens.html
> 
> http://theupliftingcrane.wordpress.com/2012/05/22/were-humans-created-to-mine-gold-for-aliens/
> 
> http://listverse.com/2010/07/06/10-human-creations-attributed-to-aliens/


I think it's freaking possible!, They're probably the reason humans created "God".

Although, I still believe that there might an All-knowing creator somewhere out there. Observing us.


----------



## Mandakay13

T


Xenos said:


> I enjoy this premise as science fiction but it's almost certainly false in real life. If nothing else, consider Occam's razor: we already have a really good model for how all the other life on earth developed through evolution. Why shouldn't that be the model for us too?


True. Apparently, from what ive read, we were created from them. Like I said, interesting. Ive spent hrs reading on the subject.


----------



## blackeroni

Also, If aliens did exist. Were do black people come from?

I'm black, Theories like this piss me off because they go in depth on how the other races were created.


----------



## Smash86

I think Aliens could very well be possible for the creation of life. They may have been on our planet and left traces of life that has grown into what we are today. This thought is so exciting, and really quite interesting  I've always dreamed of making some contact with alien life.

But no butt probing lmao!


----------



## nullptr

IDK, maybe, if they did I want them to give me all their technology, and knowledge.


----------



## Mandakay13

blackeroni said:


> Also, If aliens did exist. Were do black people come from?
> 
> I'm black, Theories like this piss me off because they go in depth on how the other races were created.


I always wondered about the whole adam and eve thing, if thats true we would all be incest(sp?) and how did we end up with all these different races? Addaptation to their environment? Crazy. I like to think one day the truth will hit us all and everything will make sense.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

Hmmm, interesting thing to think about! I like pondering about aliens and what not, and what could have created us (NOBODY can prove it was "God"). Anyway, that could be a possibility. If aliens did create us, I guess they purposefully left us to be as some kinda experiment? They're probably deciding whether to end us already or not :b But, who knows... no one ever truly will  Though I reeeallyyy hope we can get an answer in our lifetime...


----------



## blackeroni

Mandakay13 said:


> I always wondered about the whole adam and eve thing, if thats true we would all be incest(sp?) and how did we end up with all these different races? Addaptation to their environment? Crazy. I like to think one day the truth will hit us all and everything will make sense.


Maybe aliens merged their DNA with ancient hominids endowing us with the ability of advanced thinking.

Man, I really hope something BIG is going to happen soon.


----------



## MobiusX

we are the aliens, think about it, it's 2013 and we still haven't found life on other planets, we look just like the pencil sketches drawn from the description of those who claim to being kidnapped by aliens


----------



## ugh1979

Mandakay13 said:


> I always wondered about the whole adam and eve thing, if thats true we would all be incest(sp?) and how did we end up with all these different races? Addaptation to their environment? Crazy. I like to think one day the truth will hit us all and everything will make sense.


It's simple, the "Adam and Eve thing" is bullsh1t.

We all evolved from African ancestors who were black and the changes we see today are due to adaptations to the relative climates of our more recent ancestors.

For example, white skin evolved from the fact that the skin needs less melanin to protect it from burning in less sunny climates and needs to be lighter to absorb more vitamin D which is lacking the further north you go.


----------



## ugh1979

SilentWitness said:


> We weren't created, we evolved.


Exactly. Thinking we were created by intelligent aliens is just more god like wishful thinking.

There is no evidence to support it. Even in the remote chance it did, the aliens would have needed to come from an evolved source for them to exist. It's a far more likely scenario that life evolves from very simple organic molecules all over the universe under the right conditions and we are but one of billions of places where it has.


----------



## shelbster18

ugh1979 said:


> Exactly. Thinking we were created by intelligent aliens is just more god like wishful thinking.
> 
> There is no evidence to support it. Even in the remote chance it did, the aliens would have needed to come from an evolved source for them to exist. It's a far more likely scenario that life evolves from very simple organic molecules all over the universe under the right conditions and we are but one of billions of places where it has.


That makes perfect sense. That means God didn't create us, either. I just find all that stuff about God creating humans to be nonsense. There has to be something that created him. So, that means he couldn't have made us. I know this is off subject but I don't see how any human is capable of creating Earth in seven days. There's no way he could have done that but I don't believe in him anyways.  It's still cool to think that aliens made us.


----------



## Cam1

Yes, human life is a reality TV show on Alien TV.


----------



## AntiGravitySlimePig

No.

Assuming that it whatever fantasy we were created by aliens, I wouldn't worship them. They created us for their own motivations, whatever those happened to be.


----------



## Dragonair

If they are/were real my guess is that maybe the reason why we haven't heard from them by now is a supernova or something else wiped them out, or they also had a global economic collapse


----------



## joey22099

Dragonair said:


> If they are/were real my guess is that maybe the reason why we haven't heard from them by now is a supernova or something else wiped them out, or they also had a global economic collapse


How about we are way too primitive for them?


----------



## kast

rapidfox1 said:


> I know, you might consider this question to be rather dumb.
> Anyways, if you watched the prequel movie to the Alien series, Prometheus (I watched it), it states that aliens created human beings.


There's no way to say this without sounding like a total arsehole, but if you've watched the sequel to Toy Story, it states that childrens' toys come to life when you leave the room. As the Toy Story scripts are known to be the most famous peer-reviewed scientific literature, I feel inclined to support its theories.



> We don't truly know what created. Perhaps, it was God, gods, or it just happened. But what about aliens. Could we be the creation of a race from space. Maybe.


We truly do have a pretty good idea of where humans came from. There's a wealth of evidence on our ancestry and the evolutionary process of all species. Where did the very first spark of life on the ancient Earth come from? That's not as clear as human evolution or whale evolution, but I think the panspermia hypothesis is more likely than this alien hypothesis...



> You look to the divine deities of religion and mythologies like gods and angels, you see how their very similar to aliens.


The reason that gods look like aliens and aliens look like gods is because humans created the images of both. Most of these images look predominantly human with certain characteristics that have been played up or down to represent how we feel about them or what we'd assume they would be like. Take grey aliens for example; huge heads = frightening intelligence. huge black eyes = mysterious, hypnotic. tiny mouths = secretive, distrustful. These images that we've created tap into instinctive fears and that's why it's frightening enough to make some people believe it.

Ancient astronauts and related ideas are some of my favourite science-fiction concepts, though.


----------



## ugh1979

joey22099 said:


> How about we are way too primitive for them?


Exactly.

It's often egotistical people that think if aliens exist and are capable of visiting us they would.


----------



## regimes

aliens my ***


----------



## Dragonair

ugh1979 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It's often egotistical people that think if aliens exist and are capable of visiting us they would.


OR maybe i wish they'd just exterminate us and get this sick species over and done with. But of course, if they're people they have the same capacity for evil and might enslave us unless they already have robots for that. So think before you call me egotistical.


----------



## ugh1979

Dragonair said:


> OR maybe i wish they'd just exterminate us and get this sick species over and done with. But of course, if they're people they have the same capacity for evil and might enslave us unless they already have robots for that. So think before you call me egotistical.


I didn't call _you _egotistical. I used the word "often", not "always".

The enslavement point also falls folly of thinking they would need us. Any species with the technology to visit earth and enslave us would surely also have the technology to build far better "slaves" themselves.

Human minds and bodies are surely next to useless compared to what can be produced by a super advanced civilization.


----------



## ChadsWick1234

AxeDroid said:


> I ain't worshiping some alien, I'll just walk up to the alien and kick his *** for all this bs.


 lol that is funny


----------

